# Knitting needles on a plane, again



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm sure one of you KPr's will have an answer to this one. Next month my DH and I are flying Orlando to Dublin. I've never had a problem with knitting (any needles) with security in Orlando, flying domestically. I'm concerned about the return trip. Aer Lingus couldn't tell me if there would be a problem with security in Dublin (only that there MIGHT be a problem with something sharp), and I don't know how to contact Irish Security directly. Have any of you faced this issue in Dublin?


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

If the flight is coming to US they have to follow US policies and procedures,at least. I would go to the airline website and check it out. I have never had a problem but have not flown internationally with knitting supplies. I do on occasion have my carry on luggage searched because I carry little bells in my supply bag. I use them for knitting bells. Just two weeks ago my bags were searched separately, again.


----------



## Joanna B (Apr 5, 2013)

Not flown to Dublin - but recommend that you thread a lifeline through with the needles, take needles when going in that won't matter if you lose. That way you keep the knitting and just lose the needles IF there is a problem! I always use circulars these days anyway as the "needle" bit is shorter, and if you think there may be a problem, I saw on one forum that someone just stuck them in her hair (the needles that is!).
Alternatively, try crochet!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

nankat said:


> If the flight is coming to US they have to follow US policies and procedures,at least. I would go to the airline website and check it out. I have never had a problem but have not flown internationally with knitting supplies. I do on occasion have my carry on luggage searched because I carry little bells in my supply bag. I use them for knitting bells. Just two weeks ago my bags were searched separately, again.


Having to abide by US regs is NOT always how other countries operate. My sister had needles taken away from her returning to the US from Mexico. She had no problem with US TSA and told that to the officials in Mexico but they still would not let her through their security. She was carrying a circular needle so the "active" part of it was not even that long but they still would not let her on the plane with them.

I know this does not answer your question. Hope someone else has some personal information about Ireland for you. Other than that, if you can find bamboo or plastic needles to use while traveling they might be passed through where metal ones would not?


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

I would probably be working on bamboo circulars anyway, so they might not be as much of a problem (not very sharp points). Also, are you "the" Elyse Knox, movie star and mother to Mark Harmon?


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Flew into and out of Dublin last April - knitting happily, no problems with security. I used my Knitpicks harmony dpns. Have fun on your trip! 

Leaving today for Great Britain - taking my dpns - Knitpicks, again. Checked on Delta website about the needles (flew Continental to Dublin, I think) and they list any kind of knitting needle, hook, supplies, etc., even breaking it down to circulars - and it all said the same that Joanna B referred to - it just depends so be ready with a lifeline, just in case.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you fly out of Dublin to Florence, and was it Florence SC or Florence, Italy?


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Mama Roz said:


> I'm sure one of you KPr's will have an answer to this one. Next month my DH and I are flying Orlando to Dublin. I've never had a problem with knitting (any needles) with security in Orlando, flying domestically. I'm concerned about the return trip. Aer Lingus couldn't tell me if there would be a problem with security in Dublin (only that there MIGHT be a problem with something sharp), and I don't know how to contact Irish Security directly. Have any of you faced this issue in Dublin?


I have heard from someone who had an issue coming back from Ireland. Rules can be subject to interpretation.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, maybe I'll just take a good book and leave my knitting at home for the week.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> Having to abide by US regs is NOT always how other countries operate. My sister had needles taken away from her returning to the US from Mexico. She had no problem with US TSA and told that to the officials in Mexico but they still would not let her through their security. She was carrying a circular needle so the "active" part of it was not even that long but they still would not let her on the plane with them.
> 
> I know this does not answer your question. Hope someone else has some personal information about Ireland for you. Other than that, if you can find bamboo or plastic needles to use while traveling they might be passed through where metal ones would not?


You are correct in that the other countries do NOT have to answer to US rules. You are in another country at that time, and they have their own set of rules.


----------



## patriciaw (Dec 8, 2012)

Providing you put the in the hold luggage and not hand luggage you should be okay.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Doesn't help me. I want to knit on the plane.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I have flown from Canada to the US with needles and no problem. If you think there will be a problem then just use the bamboo needles. They won't show up on an Xray so unless you have something odd in your hand luggage or you look guilty, they shouldn't hand check it. Just look as innocent as you are. Or do like suggested and check with the proper authorities. Your travel agent should be able to help you. They have all the answers.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Verdstela (Apr 9, 2013)

Also depends on the day that the customs person is having at the time. I think I'd go with bamboo circulars.

That said, I usually just bring friendship bracelets to do on the plane and put my precious knitting in the suitcase.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Normally I'd agree with you, Kathy, but I did check with the travel agent and she said it depends on the local security agent and there's no hard and fast rule. So basically, she didn't know either.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Bummer, you have to do all the work in finding out. Oh well, don't lose your needles, that would be upsetting.


----------



## Verdstela (Apr 9, 2013)

It does seem odd to me that you are allowed to bring GLASS duty free bottles on a plane. Much more suitable to use as weaponry than a knitting needle, I feel. 

I seem to remember a friend of mine getting two pens out of a pencilcase and knitting with those on a plane. I think it's a lot to do with familiarity. Security officials are familiar with pens.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

We went to Italy two years ago, London last October and are planning another trip to Italy in September. I always take bamboo needles, the cheap kind just in case, although I have never had a problem. Would not chance the metal ones and certainly not my new Knitters Pride.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

WEll years ago I was in Charlotte NC and they had a thing regarding my scissors. After moving up the ranks the terminal manager finally cleared me. I thanked his team for the security but "You missed these " and whipped out a 36 inch afgan needle! They guys about dropped jaws and socks. In todays worlsd Id sting muy work then get new needles where I landed!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

I have done some international flying....to Spain as well as China several times. I haven't had my knitting taken away...but they have checked it over. I have even had it on metal circs.....BUT I always have a self addressed envelope just in case I have to move the knitting to a holder.....in the future, I plan to just have wooden needles on the plane and transfer to my metals if I want to later. But I truely think it is at the whim of the security agent at the time.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I dont think you cant take any sort of knitting needles on a plane in Australia.


----------



## Angel44 (Jan 13, 2013)

I flew from Corfu, Greece to Edinburgh, Scotland the 4th of April and knitted the whole trip  was using circular needles and used ones I could take the needles off if I had to get ride of them and where cheap, as a friend who works in security was saying they won't let them on.... I did make sure in my carry on they were well packed with yarn....


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been there and always have my knitting. I fly with bamboo or plastic and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

I've flown into and out of both Dublin and Shannon several times and have never had a problem except with the tiniest scissors you have ever seen. They were dull, rounded and probably less than two inches of blade length (I'm guessing there). Anyway, they were confiscated - but not the knitting needles! I did tell the security woman in Shannon that they had never been confiscated before, and she said she couldn't account for other airports, and I said "I know! But that was in THIS airport!"


----------



## tallentire (Jul 15, 2012)

I have just got back from the UK [Manchester]
I could knit USA to UK but not UK to USA.
On a previous flight I saw someone knitting with bamboo circulars
but did not get a chance to talk to her to see how she had been allowed through security.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I always used to knit when flying, but the last few years, wherever I have been going to or coming from, knitting was not allowed. One lady on the plane started to do her cross stitch but the needle was taken away from her!
All this because of just a few people who do not know how to behave!
Anyway have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

In a few days I'm going to Israel via El Al. I called El Al and they said I cannot take the knitting on the plane. Too bad but their security is tops so I won't argue with it and just bring my Kindle and read and sleep. I posted that info here and opened a pandora's box of political rhetoric.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

Every summer I go from US to UK to visit the grands. The carriers let me have my needles going , and always take them for the return trip. It doesn't seem to matter what type or length, as my husband says the circulars would be fine a garrote. So I just catch up on all the movies on the way back.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

If you must knit...right after 9/11 I had to fly on the airline that didn't reserve seats (absolutely no knitting needles of any sort then). I was so aggravated, I sharpened two thin pencils, coated the tips with clear nail polish and sat there in line for an hour knitting squares for a charity blanket. I have since traveled to South America and Asia with my sock needles, no problem. However, a life line or a simple project that will be easy to get back on needles is a good idea whenever you are flying. Even in this country, TSA can take away your needles should they choose. (Had a TSA agent who seriously did not know what "blunt-tip" meant when he went after my 50 cent kid's scissors.)


----------



## ballyfinnane (Sep 28, 2012)

I have flown into Shannon airport and back to US 6x in recent years and never had a problem with my needles. I used wooden and Denise. I had knitting on the needles. Never a problem. Even was asked what I was knitting. Have a wonderful trip. Wish I were going again.


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Last summer I flew US to Russia via Heathrow with my bamboo circular needles in my carryon. No one ever questioned me at any of the security stops. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Mama Roz said:


> I'm sure one of you KPr's will have an answer to this one. Next month my DH and I are flying Orlando to Dublin. I've never had a problem with knitting (any needles) with security in Orlando, flying domestically. I'm concerned about the return trip. Aer Lingus couldn't tell me if there would be a problem with security in Dublin (only that there MIGHT be a problem with something sharp), and I don't know how to contact Irish Security directly. Have any of you faced this issue in Dublin?


I like all the suggestions about what to do if your needles are taken away. I just have to remember these suggestions when I travel by air.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I carry my knitting on interchangeable circulars, take off the needle part and put stoppers on the end. Then once in the air take out my needles, reattach them and knit away! This way I don't need to worry as these "rules" don't seem to be consistent at all from airport to airport including within the US!


----------



## lssknitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Verdstela said:


> Also depends on the day that the customs person is having at the time. I think I'd go with bamboo circulars.
> 
> That said, I usually just bring friendship bracelets to do on the plane and put my precious knitting in the suitcase.


What are friendship bracelets?


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I just flew in and out of Orlando with my double point needles in my carryon and had no issues on any of the recent flights. Not international flights but no problems


----------



## patsisler (Nov 18, 2012)

Mama Roz said:


> I'm sure one of you KPr's will have an answer to this one. Next month my DH and I are flying Orlando to Dublin. I've never had a problem with knitting (any needles) with security in Orlando, flying domestically. I'm concerned about the return trip. Aer Lingus couldn't tell me if there would be a problem with security in Dublin (only that there MIGHT be a problem with something sharp), and I don't know how to contact Irish Security directly. Have any of you faced this issue in Dublin?


I would use the bamboo circulars (with a life line) and if they take them so be it - have an extra set in your luggage for the trip home. It all depends on the security person (daughter was a firefighter at big airport and knew the TSA some are good and some like their power position). Nothing to lose except a cheap pair of needles (but do use a life line!)
Good luck and have a fun trip. PS take a paperback book - not e book - saw TSAs take Kindles & I pads and such away from passengers on a flight to Seattle a few weeks ago! Not sure what was going on but I wouldn't want to be in that situation!


----------



## floss18 (Mar 21, 2011)

We flew to Dublin on Easter Sunday and returned on 4/7. No problem. I used my Denise circulars in my carry on. Packed other knitting items in my checked luggage. Again, no problem returning to the US on USAir. 
However, be prepared for 5 check points and allow enough time. We had our carry ons checked twice and saw other travelers almost miss their flights. There is more security in Ireland but this makes it easier to return to the US. We did not have to go through immigration in Philly for all was done in Ireland. Again, leave enough time.


----------



## Annelizabz (Apr 20, 2013)

I just returned from Venice, Italy. I was on 3 different airplanes and went through security in 3 countries. No problem at all. The only comment was from a flight attendant who giggled as she told me "to be careful during the landing". I was using Addi circular needles. 

Over the last 5 years of flying and knitting, I have only been told once to please put the knitting away during take off and landing.

Have a great time in Dublin!


----------



## fmlinsell (Jul 13, 2012)

Flew back to the States from Dublin last summer with needles, no problem. Knit all the way home.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Very very interesting info.,I will also be flying this summer to Greece ,and then to Germany ,thanks for the suggestions of the life line and bamboo needles,and I will hope for the best


----------



## cantellouk (Feb 6, 2013)

I flew from London to Australia via Dubai and Bruni last year no problem with knitting needles, I use bamboo circular for travelling. Coming back the same way Dubai security confiscated the needles and wouldn't even let me keep my yarn including a brand new ball of expensive pure wool. I was furious and the guy was rude and just kept pointing to the items to give to him. I fly around the world regularly and this is the first time this has happened I don't take knitting on the plane anymore and sit there thinking how much knitting I could get done on a 26 hour flight!!


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

What a great idea Joanne. Running a lifeline in case they do confiscate the needles!! I never thought to go that


----------



## Daylily4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Flew out of Dulin last October. Knitting was not a problem.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

What a great idea. Running a lifeline in case they do confiscate the needles!! I never thought to go that


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Since 911 I packed a Waterford cake cutter in my carry on, Shannon to JFK. They found it, and instead of confiscating it, had me take it to the Waterford shop to engrave it for my daughter's wedding. I think it all depends on who is searching!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

My daughter just flew to Spain and she had her knitting


----------



## Patrice (May 4, 2011)

I flew from Newark, NJ to Dublin and back in April 2010. I knitted on circular bamboo needles on both flights and had no problem either direction or going thrugh security.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Go here and take a look , look under items not permitted to carry on with you ....hope this helps

http://www.aerlingus.com/help/help/baggageinformation/#d.en.1231


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I went Cozumel Mexico in January going in was ok , coming out they wouldn't except crochet hooks.


----------



## Monterey Knitter (Apr 20, 2013)

I have had trouble with knitting needles flying from Heathrow to Dublin. I had brought plastic Denise Needles thinking that they look less dangerous than a sharpened pencil. But the were confiscated. I now bring crochet instead...


----------



## Monterey Knitter (Apr 20, 2013)

Mexico seems to be very arbitrary in their rules. I had trouble with knitting needles in Mexico City but not crochet hooks. At least the loss in terms of work and cost of the needles vs hooks was not as great.&#128549;


----------



## meg714 (Dec 17, 2012)

lenorehf said:


> In a few days I'm going to Israel via El Al. I called El Al and they said I cannot take the knitting on the plane. Too bad but their security is tops so I won't argue with it and just bring my Kindle and read and sleep. I posted that info here and opened a pandora's box of political rhetoric.


I just returned from Israel and flew Delta. Going to Israel, they had 2 security checks. I took bamboo circular needles on the plane with no problem either way but,just in case, I had another pair of needles in my checked luggage.

A lifeline is a great idea, just in case. Sometimes, it just depends on the particular person who is checking. Good luck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if its ok to knit on the plane from here to there then your fine and when you land in Dublin ask them if its ok on your flight back if you can knit then.. personally I would just buy a good book and some magazines and leave the knitting in my suitcase. I'm not that great of a knitter to begin with and I am sure I would make a mess of it if I were to be distracted.. and it would all have to be undone anyway...  thats just me though...


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

I had small (2 1/2") scissors taken away in Amsterdam on my way home. No problem getting there from US. However, they let me keep my needles. I think more damage can be done with sharp needles that small scissors, but the foreign country makes its own rules.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I have taken needles on planes before and depending on the airline sometimes have problems and sometimes don't. I have now made a point of having my carry-on needles packaged and addressed to my home address and have them ready to drop in a post box if there is a problem. That way I don't lose my needles - they are posted back to me. I have bought cheaper plastic ones once I have arrived at my destination. I have also had spare needles in my checked in luggage.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

You might consider 1 pair of plastic for travel. Leaving Chili I had no problem with metal circular needles, my friend had hers removed , we were going through adjacent security lines. Leaving Argentina they took my favorite tweezers at gate security hand luggage inspection. Done by looking no X-ray . They had not been a problem at X-ray.


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I don't know about Dublin, either, but last year security in Malta made me pack my needles in my suitcase. When I arrived n Manchester for a transfer, they were happy to retrieve them for me.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have flown all over the world using many different airlines and do not have any trouble with kntting needles. A suggestion is to use circular needles - they attrack less attention. I have had trouble with scissors - even very tiny scissors coming from 3rd world countries.


----------



## Suzp (Apr 20, 2013)

Dublin airport has a twitter handle and apparently this has been asked (hope my pic loads!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have given up takng knitting when flying as I had to pull the needles out & through them away. I tried to take cross stitch on a flight from Saskatoon to Tornto & the 1.5 inch needle was taken away, pretty dangerous. We have also had 1.5 inch nail clippers taken. Sometimes I think some of those people just want to prove how powerful they are.
I know we need security but somehow it went from none to insane.


----------



## KateyMarie (Nov 4, 2012)

Suzp said:


> Dublin airport has a twitter handle and apparently this has been asked (hope my pic loads!)


Great news about Dublin airport. Also, never would have thought to check Twitter. We leave for Dublin 5 days and want to knit both ways. I've read enough to not be worried about taking needles through TSA Security screenings.


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a dear friend who is a flight attendant for American Airlines and is on international flights and she brings her projects along with her and does a row or two during the slow times. I was always amazed that the knitting needles were allowed. Hope this helps. Have a great trip


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have made many many trips to CHI from DCA over the yrs. with my knitting. I never had a problem, but I always put my knitting in the baggage I check through. Have never carried it on board with me.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have given up takng knitting when flying as I had to pull the needles out & through them away. I tried to take cross stitch on a flight from Saskatoon to Tornto & the 1.5 inch needle was taken away, pretty dangerous. We have also had 1.5 inch nail clippers taken. Sometimes I think some of those people just want to prove how powerful they are.
> I know we need security but somehow it went from none to insane.


I have to agree. I had a very tiny pair of scissors taken from me when leaving Cairo (they were actually just nips) but the guys in front of me was allowed to pass through with a very large pair of fingernail scissors. Before you check your luggage, ask a TSA agent - then if they say no, you can put the needles in your checked luggage and not loose you knitting


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Verdstela said:


> Also depends on the day that the customs person is having at the time. I think I'd go with bamboo circulars.
> 
> That said, I usually just bring friendship bracelets to do on the plane and put my precious knitting in the suitcase.


I agree, when I fly from Bristol sometimes it's ok for crochet and not knitting other times they say knitting would be fine :shock: . Your best bet is to crochet or knook on the plane and pack your knitting


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

patsisler said:


> I would use the bamboo circulars (with a life line) and if they take them so be it - have an extra set in your luggage for the trip home. It all depends on the security person (daughter was a firefighter at big airport and knew the TSA some are good and some like their power position). Nothing to lose except a cheap pair of needles (but do use a life line!)
> Good luck and have a fun trip. PS take a paperback book - not e book - saw TSAs take Kindles & I pads and such away from passengers on a flight to Seattle a few weeks ago! Not sure what was going on but I wouldn't want to be in that situation!


As far as I know there is NO rule about having a Kindle or Ipad ....only rule concerns when you can have them on in-flight. From someone who had some Bose earphones stolen in Madrid by their security agents...I think those guys were just plain stealing them. l would absolutely report it.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I had my sewing kit that contained thread, replacement buttons, a tiny sewing needle and 2 inch blunt scissors confiscated by airline security one time when I was flying. The ironic part is that the shops in the airport sell toenail clippers with a 2 to 3 inch file attached which would be more of a threat than a tiny sewing needle. Go figure!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I travel very often and I've been told: your knitting has to be on your needles which you chose cheap and in plastic or bamboo. Better use interchangeable as they can ask you to put your needles away so just in case always place a lifeline in your last row. Needles alone are not allowed no matter the material they are made of. Never carry cissors in your carry-on. I prefer to knit socks when traveling.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

This might be a good time to be knitting socks on 9" circulars. NOBODY could consider those tiny bamboo points a threat!
Virginia


----------



## PaddyCat (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi:
I'm due to fly into Dublin next week and out from there again on May 15. I looked up the Dublin Int Airport website and it doesn't say anything about not being able to carry knitting needles. Here is the link to the website.
http://www.dublinairport.com/gns/at-the-airport/airport-security.aspx
Have a safe trip!
Heather


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

Mama Roz said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll just take a good book and leave my knitting at home for the week.


Pack it with your checked luggage and read on flight


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I have flown to Dublin and had no problem with needles. I can understand El Al and I did have a problem in Australia. They are not allowed there. Fortunately I asked at the check in counter and was able to put my knitting in my bag. This problem did not exist from the US to Australia, but did internally in Australia. You should be able to find out online. There isn't a problem going, but you have to comply with Ireland laws returning. Contact the airline and see if they can help.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Just pack them. Coming back from Mexico needles will always be confiscated.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Joanna B said:


> Not flown to Dublin - but recommend that you thread a lifeline through with the needles, take needles when going in that won't matter if you lose. That way you keep the knitting and just lose the needles IF there is a problem! I always use circulars these days anyway as the "needle" bit is shorter, and if you think there may be a problem, I saw on one forum that someone just stuck them in her hair (the needles that is!).
> Alternatively, try crochet!


Excellent advice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I suffer from motion sickness so doing anything on a plane is definitely not for me, but I have just thought that finger knitting may be the answer for some. They can't confiscate them!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I would knit with plastic needles or bamboo needles. I flew to Florida four weeks ago and hat no trouble.


----------



## suelaine (Jul 10, 2012)

Since the recent incidents in Boston they will likely step up security again, might you consider wooden circulars? If for no other reason than they don't show up in scanners like metal needles do. 

Traveling internationally in October 2001 I had a collapsible walking cane and two Epi-pens in my carry on that went through without a blink, but my mother's swimming medal zipper pull resulted in a thorough search. One never can tell.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I use interchangeables. I take the tips off and put on the stop disks. I put my tips in a pen/pecil case (Cross brand), and they look like the pen and pencil. 

No problems. Best if you use plastic or bamboo though.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mama Roz said:


> I'm sure one of you KPr's will have an answer to this one. Next month my DH and I are flying Orlando to Dublin. I've never had a problem with knitting (any needles) with security in Orlando, flying domestically. I'm concerned about the return trip. Aer Lingus couldn't tell me if there would be a problem with security in Dublin (only that there MIGHT be a problem with something sharp), and I don't know how to contact Irish Security directly. Have any of you faced this issue in Dublin?


I'm flying to Georgia on Delta...checked their website and it looks like knitting needles and SMALL scissors are acceptable to take as a carry on. I'm going to take bamboo needles. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheryl1814 said:


> I'm flying to Georgia on Delta...checked their website and it looks like knitting needles and SMALL scissors are acceptable to take as a carry on. I'm going to take bamboo needles. Hope this helps.


Oops...didn't see it was an international flight. I've never flown out of the country, so I'm no longer sure of my answer...sorry.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi - just got back from US and before we left I checked with my airline because their site said scissors up to 4" blades okay but okay for hand luggage or check in?? 
I enquired further and no-one could tell me whether 4" bladed scissors still in their secure packaging as they were newly purchased would be allowed in checked baggage. I couldn't get a satisfactory answer. I was told knitting needles were fine in checked baggage only. 
So I decided not to take the two pairs of scissors and sewing needles I had purchased for my daughter with me at all. 
The best thing was the same scissors I returned to the store in the UK were far cheaper in the US!! Have a great trip.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mama Roz-Take your knitting AND a good book. Call the airline when you are in Ireland and ask abouting knitting supplies on your return flight. If they say no or you can't get a straight answer, pack all your knitting in your luggage and read on the flight home. Denise


----------



## oadball (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi,I live in Ireland and have flew from Dublin to Boston,I asked on one of my trips about taking knitting and was told it was,ent allowed.Hope this helps.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Mama Roz-Here's some info that may or maynot help. I would suggest using plastic or blunt ended wooden or bamboo circular needles. Pack your sissors in your checked luggage and take a dental floss container in your carryon luggage. That little cutter on the inside of the dental floss box works well cutting yarn and dental floss is ok to take onboard (nail clippers are ok sometimes and not ok at other times). If you can't get a straight answer from the airlines/authorities in Ireland, either pack your knitting in your checked luggage for the flight home or run a lifeline through your knitting before you leave for the airport. If security won't let you through with your knitting needles, you can pull the knitting off the needles and the lifeline will prevent you from loosing the knitting. Denise http://aerlingus.com/travelinformation/baggage/ http://www.fodors.com/community/europe/sewing-needles-on-plane.cfm


----------



## cjws (Apr 20, 2013)

I do a lot of travelling. Suggest take wooden kneedles. Never had any problems with them.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

on a return flight from Prague they made me put my needles in the checked luggage ,I could not take it on the plane.


----------



## groomerkim (Mar 17, 2013)

In a pinch, try using pencils or chop sticks (if you are knitting with smaller needles) Otherwise, I agree with the bamboo needles and a life line in your project.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

[email protected] is the address to send an email to Dublic Airport to ask a question.

Marg
NS Canada


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Nothing about knitting needles on their prohibited items list here: 
http://www.dublinairport.com/Libraries/Airport_Security/Carry_on_Luggage_Prohibited_Items.sflb.ashx

Marg


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

No One Can Tell You If You Will Have Problems Or Not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't even ask, just go into the airport prepared to give up your knitting. Then if it doesn't happen you can congratulate yourself all the way home.

This issue all depends on one individual, the one you will face across the counter and He/She is not required to follow any rule about letting you keep your needles or not. IT ALL DEPENDS ON ONE PERSON and you can do nothing to sway his or her mind one way or the other. Go prepared to lose, there will be no debate, the TSA agent is right no matter what the rule book states, no matter what the airline allows.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have flown from Toronto to Athens Greece with my knitting (metal needles) & didn't have any problems. I have also flown from Toronto to Jamaica & again no problems with my knitting. Again, it just depends on where you go & how the customs people interpret the rules.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I put my wood knitting needles directly into my yarn ball...wrap the project around that...I had no problems with TSA. However, they did take a 2 inch nail file that was in my wallet...go figure!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Joanna B said:


> Not flown to Dublin - but recommend that you thread a lifeline through with the needles, take needles when going in that won't matter if you lose. That way you keep the knitting and just lose the needles IF there is a problem! I always use circulars these days anyway as the "needle" bit is shorter, and if you think there may be a problem, I saw on one forum that someone just stuck them in her hair (the needles that is!).
> Alternatively, try crochet!


This would be my suggestion...and if you do carry needles with you, also carry a copy of the regs of the US airline on which you've been flying...that may help. Best wishes, and happy knitting!


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

ElegantDetails said:


> As far as I know there is NO rule about having a Kindle or Ipad ....only rule concerns when you can have them on in-flight. From someone who had some Bose earphones stolen in Madrid by their security agents...I think those guys were just plain stealing them. l would absolutely report it.


I spoke with three international airlines I have travelled with recently and they have all said Kindle, I-Pad and Kobo ereaders are fine. They prefer them to bulky paperbacks because they take up less space.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Mama Roz said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll just take a good book and leave my knitting at home for the week.


Put your knitting into checked luggage. You can still knit once you get to your destination.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Verdstela said:


> It does seem odd to me that you are allowed to bring GLASS duty free bottles on a plane. Much more suitable to use as weaponry than a knitting needle, I feel.
> 
> They are even now thinking again about duty free alcohol. If a plane goes down and erupts into flame think of all the fuel and alcohol going up in flames. I was watching an episode of Aircrash Investigations recently and the airlines are doing a big think about alcohol on board.


----------



## knitnut4you (Oct 10, 2012)

I flew to Italy last year with bamboo circular knitting needles. They are very blunt and fairly large needles (about size 13) with no problem. My biggest travel dilemma has been scissors. Once I had children's very, very blunt nosed scissors in my bag and they were confiscated. I was sick over this as these scissors were from my childhood. I never thought they would be taken because they were so bunt, but they were metal which had made a difference, I guess.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have flown from California to Belfast many times with my knitting in my hand luggage and not had a problem.


----------



## ofudge (Oct 5, 2012)

My experience was that it was OK with TSA leaving the country with my needles, but upon leaving Heathrow,not so cool. I argued that I came into the country with my needles, why couldn't leave with them. Bottom line, I was so mad that I took my project off the needles and threw them into the bin.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

It is great to see how many KPers travel.

As far as taking needles on planes in Australia - I have never had a problem with our internal flights. On some international flights I have and have been able to put my needles into checked-in luggage. 

Also I have arthritis in my hands and my doctor writes me a letter stating that I have to be allowed to carry at least 500ml of flavoured water onboard (can't stomach straight water, it makes me feel ill). She also writes that I need to knit to stop my fingers from freezing and swelling due to arthritis. That stops any problems I had been having. Apparently if it is for medicinal purposes they can't object. I have been doing that now for about six and a half years. She also includes in the letters for both me and my husband all our medications - names, dosages, etc. and I have enough in carry-on luggage to get us to our destination plus a few extra days worth in case of hold-ups in travel.

As far as "dangerous" items in carry-on or checked-in luggage, as long as you're not carrying drugs, explosives, aerosol cans (like bodysprays, purfumes, etc) metal needles are fine. I was told by an extremely helpful staffer at an international airport that they look at things that can be used as weapons. I asked about the cutlery they serve with meals, even the plastic cups they serve tea and coffee in. These can became a nasty weapon if they are broken and used as such. The staffer told me they have to draw the line somewhere and they look at things like nailfiles, knitting needles, scissors - things that are obvious. My comment to her was that any terrorist isn't going to use something "obvious". One guy (a reporter) recently went through an American International airport with an assault rifle in his carry-on luggage. It was broken down into parts and on their own didn't raise any eyebrows. When he got through and was in the departure lounge "waiting" for the plane he called some staffers and security men over and showed them what the "innocent" things scattered through his bag could be made into. They nearly died on the spot. No amount of airport security is going to catch everythng. They make sure that they appear to be doing the right thing so that if anything nasty does happen they don't feel so guilty about it.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

You could always put your good needles in your checked baggage and use plastic ones for in-flight. I doubt they would cause any problems. I used a wooden crochet hook when I flew and had no problems.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

ofudge said:


> My experience was that it was OK with TSA leaving the country with my needles, but upon leaving Heathrow,not so cool. I argued that I came into the country with my needles, why couldn't leave with them. Bottom line, I was so mad that I took my project off the needles and threw them into the bin.


I wouldn't have done that. I would have put them into check-in luggage. You now have to buy new needles once you get home - more expense and more angst.


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

When I fly I carry a copy of the TSA rule which allows knitting needles. Here's the website, which you can print. I have never had a problem flying domestically, but I always use bamboo circulars just in case.

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/transporting-knitting-needles-and-needlepoint


----------



## lilyktwong (May 5, 2012)

The last 10 months have been flying around from Los Angeles to Kuala Lumpur (18 hours fight!) with a one hour transit in Japan on same aircraft. Then from KL also went to China, Singapore, Taiwan and Australia stayed over a month.
Of course always bring along my knitting/crocheting materials cos the shortest stay in each place is 10 days to 2 weeks. On one of the flights was knitting the Sashay ruffle scarf and an air hostess said very pretty and asked do I sell. On the Australian flight two pessengers asked
for the pattern. I only carry with me the bamboo circular
needle why cos the needles is short and not of steel and I stuck the needle part into the yarn itself. As for the steel crochet hook I wrap it with paper towel to escape the screening. I have no trouble all the way.... everywhere I went. Now I'm back in LA and may be travelling again in July


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Please let us know when you return. I will be flying to Dublin and London in the fall and would like to kniy


----------



## toknitornot (Aug 1, 2012)

I know just what you are feeling. I wanted to knit on the flight to Australia, a LONG one. No one could tell me at the airline, so I brought cross stitch. No problem with the flight over. I had an antique pair of tiny embroidery scizzors with half inch blades. Belonged to my departed mother. A month later, coming through Sydney boarding procedure, a makeshift inspection was set up at the gate, after already going through security process. Our matches were taken, leaving nothing to light a cig when landing in LAX after 14 hour flight, so all the smokers were screaming. Then they took my tiny scizzors, saying "Blame your government, it's their rules". I was furious! But no empathy from them. So, don't take anything precious in your carryon. And have a safe trip!


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi, I fly AER LINGUS to JFK via Dublin from the UK regularly. Never had a problem with Bamboo or Plastic needles. Also flown BA .via Heathrow to JFK, no problem either


----------



## Harwell Crafts (Apr 21, 2013)

I fly regularly between London UK and Orlando. I only knit on the London Orlando leg as the return to London is always overnight and I can't stay awake - so knitting travels in my main luggage in the hold for the return journey!

I was told at security in London that knitting is ok to take on the plane as long as it is on the needles and clearly part done. I always leave it mid row to make sure. I only take the one set of needles on the plane as I was told that loose needles were not ok. If I will need to start a new piece on different size needles I start it before I leave and leave the stitches on a piece of yarn - not a stitch holder for obvious reasons.

Scissors are not allowed.

Hope that helps!

Carole


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

I have traveled to Indonesia, India, Mexico and China. I put one pair of needles in my checked bag and one pair of BAMBOO needles in my carryon. Do not use circular. I have had baby scissors taken from me. I start a new project for carryon in case they are taken but I have my big project in my checked bag. Never have had a problem. Circular will be taken from you.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Mama Roz said:


> Doesn't help me. I want to knit on the plane.


When you get to Dublin, why not ask the airport security people before you leave the airport, if knitting needles will be acceptable in use. If not, then you could place them in your luggage, and at least you had a chance to knit on the trip over. Wow, there were a LOT of answers and suggestion on this question. Must be we all like to knit when we fly!


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Woody, this sounds like the best plan.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

RedQueen-Oh my gosh!! Are those your Bostons in your avatar photo? They are so gorgeous.!!!! Denise


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Have just done UK/Spain and Back!!Knitted both ways,but took bamboo circs in hand luggage(doesn't show on x-ray?),no probs.By the way, it was brilliant to thaw out.Lindseymary


----------



## Tanikins (May 12, 2011)

To be safe, just pack your knitting in your suitcase and avoid any problems you might encounter when you check in. It's really not worth the hassle.


----------



## barbpe (Apr 15, 2013)

Have not had problem with plastic needle or wooden ones, for plane I usually bring crochet hooks so I will not bother person in next seat with needle and do small projects keeping bigger projects in checked bags since I do both knitting and crochetting. I have trouble just sitting still and get tired of reading so like to have something to do while flying


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Floss18 just returned from Ireland & knitted on the plane. PM her.

Also, take a small pocket-size container of dental floss with you & use the tiny blade on the plastic casing to cut your yarn It works for me every time. I wish I had a cent for every time I've posted this, it would fund my next flight.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I have had experience at the Dublin airport but that doesn't necessarily mean it will be the same for you. My experience (all over the world) is that they seem to do what ever the mood of the day allows. Following the US rules doesn't always apply. I'm from Canada and travel to Mexico annually. Sometimes they take stuff away and sometimes they don't. This past November my friend and I were going through security at the same time and they took her stuff but not mine. My suggestion is that you go to the security desk ahead of time and show them what you want to take. Ask them if they will be there at whatever time you will be going through or ask for a supervisor. If they say no you can't take them, at least you'll have time to put them in your checked luggage. May not be able to knit but at least you won't loose your needles.


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

As much as I like to knit on a flight, it just isn't worth losing any of my stuff, so I pack it in my checked baggage, so I can knit when i get there, but I read or do puzzles on the flight. It is the only way, there seems to be nothing is positive.


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

A friend of mine went to Ireland, which I call the knitting capital of the world! LOL I believe they were at customs in the U.S. A passenger had her complete collection of knitting needles with her. Customs took all of them! I never have a problem in the U.S. I felt bad for the lady losing her collection of needles. I only take one pair for the project I am working on.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd use plastic and get MD to approve them whip out the prescription!

I only once got stopped years ago ( Pre TSA) in Charlotte NC for my scissors. It went all the way to the terminal manager who as I was a crafter let me off. I told him I appreciated his and staffs concern but... I whipped out 15 inch really sharp afghan needles "guys you missed these!"


----------

